# What is your opinion on his color?



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Would you consider him a standard black and tan long coat?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have full body shots? I would say black and tan stock coat from the pics.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

From your pics I'd say you have it right - black and tan, long coat. But it would be helpful if you posted pictures of his face, ears, feet, and whole body. The ears and feet are where its easy to tell a long coat.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are a couple of other pictures. They are a month or two older, but give you an idea of his color coat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was wrong! Long coat. I confess I didn't bring the thumbnails up to full value before, til the other poster said LC. That 2nd pic(in your first post) showed the leg fluffies. He'll get longer in coat with age.
Hondo is gorgeous!


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice! I stick to my original answer. It's kinda like that game where you're given a picture of part of an object very close up and have to guess what it is.. lol.

Yes, long-coated black & tan. Although, he's not a TRUE long coat which looks more like a collie. My dog has the same coat as yours but she's sable, the breeder called it plush-coat. This coat can come from standard coated parents, but the true long coat cannnot.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What is the difference between a long coat and a TRUE long coat? I thought long coats come in two types.... with undercoat and without undercoat? Why can't a "true" long coat come from a standard coated pair?


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm curious too. I though the long coat was simply a recessive gene and therefore could be produced from normal coated parents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Samba said:


> What is the difference between a long coat and a TRUE long coat? I thought long coats come in two types.... with undercoat and without undercoat? Why can't a "true" long coat come from a standard coated pair?


A true longcoat does not have an undercoat. A longcoat with an undercoat is a long stock coat. The long coat is a recessive gene, so it can come from two standard coated dogs who both have the longcoat gene. All of my longcoats have been out of two standard coated dogs, and they have undercoats. 

If I remember correctly, Betty's Taser is a true longcoat who does not have an undercoat.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Black and Tan Long Coat with a faded saddle.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Both of Hondo's parents are standard coats. The bitch has had two litters (same sire) and Hondo was the only long coat she has had.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie

Hondo is so handsome, he just has the cutest face. Whenever I read your stories about him I invisioned him being adorable but he is even better looking than I imagined


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I admit, I was curious. The older Hondo gets (10 months now) the deeper the red he becomes. He even has red patches on his faded saddle. It doesn't show well in pictures. :shrug:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Lilie
> 
> Hondo is so handsome, he just has the cutest face. Whenever I read your stories about him I invisioned him being adorable but he is even better looking than I imagined


 
Thanks! He knows it too. Because of his coat and shedding issues, we have resorted to only brushing outside. Hair flies everywhere. Now, if I'm just sitting outside relaxing, he'll come over turn his back to me and sit. If I ignore him, he'll back up until he is sitting on my feet facing away from me, and then turn his head to look at me like he is saying "Well?"


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my!!!! I always knew he was cute!!! But look at him!!! You have been holding out. He is soooo handsome!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hahaha I LOVE that look! Sin gives it to me all the time because he wants his butt scratched.


----------

